
Letter from Pyongyang: The Risk of Nuclear War with North Korea - sbuccini
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/09/18/the-risk-of-nuclear-war-with-north-korea
======
mathw
Ultimately a rather scary confirmation of the idea that some sort of at least
semi-diplomatic relationship is essential between all states if we want to
move towards a peaceful world rather than a continually hostile one.

